# Mr. Smores



## Wabbitdad12 (May 24, 2008)

:bigtears:My wife and I took Mr. Smores to the vet this morning. I had come to the conclusion late last night or early this morning I can't remember that he may have to be put to sleep.

Ourvet who never suggested putting him to sleep when we saw him today gave us some options and asked how we would like to proceed. I told him I was concerned that as bad as Mr. Smores was stumbling around, that hemight hurt himself in his cage. Our vet said that he could prescribe some antibiotics andwe could seehow he is doing on Tuesday. My wife and I asked what the chances of improvement would be and he said that they were not very good.We asked our vet dozens of questions and like the good man he is was very patient with us.

He said Mr. Smores was not likely in any pain, but said that he was probably not feelingvery wellbeing so off balanced.SoI decided that the most loving thing we could dowas to put him to sleep. I didn't want to wait until Mr. Smores was in pain to do it. It was by no means an easy decision to make!

My wife and I took turns holding him until the vet came back and gave Mr.Smores the shot to put him to sleep. Man, this is hard to write, you don't know how many times I have had to get up and walk away to avoid displaying unmanly emotions. I was holding him when he took his last breath. This is so hard to write about. I had gotten up and gone outside, worked in the yard and came back in and I am still tearing up.

Mr. Smore is/was/always be well loved by my family. :inlove:






Binkie free big guy! I know right now he is munching on his favorite greens (romaine lettuce), eating banana chips, checking out the cute dutch does, exploring and doing all kinds of binkies.


----------



## Pipp (May 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear Mr. Smores crossed the Bridge. :bigtears:

We can only help our bunnies to the best of our ability, it's so hard when circumstances prevent us from pricey treatments,gambles andlast ditchheroic measures. 

To debate this issue in this thread will not bring Mr. Smores back or change anything forthose left behind. 

:rip:Mr. Smores, and sorry that you were in this position, Dave. It must hurt very much. All the best to you and the Mrs.



sas ink iris:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 24, 2008)

:sad:We had to say goodbye to our dear Mr. S'mores today. It wasso hard! He was always a very sweet bun. He was only 2 years old, but Mr. S'mores had kind of a hard life. He actually was taken away from his mama too young (around 34 days or so.) A day or two after we brought him home, he either got his foot caught or one of our other buns bit him, but he almost lost his entire foot at the ankle bone. It took about 3 weeks to heal, but he never even had a limp. We took him to quite a few rabbit shows and no judge ever noticed his scar.A couple of months later he had flystrike (ICK!!). That took about a month to wipe out, and I think it permanently compromised his immune system. S'mores had GI stasis this winter andalso battled the snuffles off and on. He was such a brave boy right up to the end, though! Even this morning, he was trying to groom himself on the way to the vet's office. The doctor agreed that Mr. S'mores didn't really even know how sick he was. We had to do the hard thing, and say goodbye before he developed terrible pain. It could have begun anytime. We didn't want to see him suffer or injure himself (a very real possibility.) And we didn't want to be in the emergency clinic over the weekend. It was such a comfort to be with our regular vet that has always cared for Mr. S'mores. He was visibly sad about our loss. I don't know why that helped, but it did.

Throughout everything, Mr. S'moreswas always a happy bunny, running aroundand around in his cage every time we came into the room, until someone acknowledged him. He loved to be held and fussed over. Every timehewasn't well, he always responded to tender loving care, as much or better thanany medications. He was a ladies man, too. He was always trying to impress the girls (including Mommy) by leaving his poopies everywhere.

We held him and kissed him and whispered our love for him as he drifted away. We cried and held each other, and then cried all the way home.

Good bye, Mr. S'mores. We will miss you so much! We have 14 other buns to help comfort us, but no one will every take your place in our hearts!!


----------



## Spring (May 24, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this .

Mr S'mores was a special boy, and very loved. 

My thoughts are with you and your family

Binky free Mr. S'mores..

:cry2


----------



## TinysMom (May 24, 2008)

I know this was a very hard decision for you to make. I'm sorry you had to make a decision at all. But the fact is....I know you made your decision based upon what you knew you could and could not do for him - and based upon your love for him. 

I'm sure Mr Smores knew he was loved and I'm sure he was happy you were there with him at the end.

I'm sorry for your loss. Please know my thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 24, 2008)

Oh No! I'm so sorry to hear this.

I am so very sorry for your loss - Mr Smores was such a handsome little guy. At least you were there to comfort him in the end.

Thinking of you

Jan


----------



## cheryl (May 24, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear this sad news 

Sleep peacefully little one

You guys are in my thoughts

Cheryl


----------



## timetowaste (May 24, 2008)

i wish only the best to you and yours. binky free mr. smores  you can hold your head up high now without worrying, love.

:rainbow:tracy


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 24, 2008)

Oh no  Binky in peace, dear Mr. Smores. You were a beautiful and special bun. I hope the idea of you running and playing in heaven helps ease your family's pain.


----------



## trailsend (May 24, 2008)

Tracy said it well. My heart goes out to you. Mr. Smores is free now and at peace. :rainbow:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 24, 2008)

:rip:Mr. S'mores. I am so sorry that you had to make this difficult decision.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 24, 2008)

God bless you both, you did the right thing for Mr. Smores, and I know he is looking down on you from the rainbow bridge, beaming with happiness because he knows all you did for him.

My thoughts and prayers are with you inthis time of loss.ray:

Binkie Free, Mr. Smores:rainbow:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 24, 2008)

I was so sadden to read this post! I've been thinking all day about Mr. Smores and you two... I think you made the most heroic choice in not letting him suffer just to keep him around - you guys were real hero's to Mr. Smores throughout his life - so feel good at what a great life he has w/2 people who obviously loved him.

Bye - Mr. Smores binkie on sweet guy!


----------



## pla725 (May 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Mere words cannot express how I feel.


----------



## MsBinky (May 24, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Binky free lil guy :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 24, 2008)

Mr. Smores cage was the hardest to clean tonight.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mr. Smores. He was such an adorable dutch boy and one of my favorites here on the forum. He will be greatly missed by all of us here. :hug:

Binky free at :rainbow:Bridge, Mr. Smores. 

:rip:

:heartsEmily:hearts


----------



## BlueGiants (May 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss... A terribly difficult decision, made with love. :hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 24, 2008)

:cry4:Thank you everyone for your kind words and prayers. It helps to know that others care. We really appreciate it.

Dave & Karen and family


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2008)

RIP Little Man


----------



## tonyshuman (May 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was such a handsome and well-loved bun. Binky free, Mr. Smores.ink iris:


----------



## polly (May 25, 2008)

I am so sorry its a horrible decision to make my heart goes out to you both.

Binky free Mr Smores :rainbow:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 25, 2008)

I was so worried when I logged on this morning about Mr Smores... I'm so sorry he's gone. It must have been such a difficult decision to make. 

Rest in peace little guy, have fun doing all those binkies up there!

ink iris: Jen xx


----------



## Michaela (May 25, 2008)

I am so sorry. :tears2:

It's such a difficult thing to go through. Binky free Mr Smores. :rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 26, 2008)

RO members are the best! I know my wife (wabbitmom) has thanked everyone but I still can't thank you all enough for the comfort you words have provided to my family.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 26, 2008)

You know another reason why RO is so great, is that Mr. Smores will be missed from Europe to Australia (look at the posts from individual members)and this is just your bun that wasSO loved by all of us. 

This forum shows all - that ALL buns are loved across the GLOBE.. 

Mr. Smores was not just your bunny - but the "worlds" bunny and that is just fantastic" in my book.  He made a difference, gave us a laugh or someone had a similiar experience, through Mr. Smores.. 

Best life I think you could have touching others, and just had to pointout Mr. Smores achievments in life..


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 26, 2008)

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> You know another reason why RO is so great, is that Mr. Smores will be missed from Europe to Australia (look at the posts from individual members)and this is just your bun that wasSO loved by all of us.
> 
> This forum shows all - that ALL buns are loved across the GLOBE..
> 
> ...



*Thank you!!* It is a comfort to know that others remember our sweet little guy with fondness, too. The thought that he touched so many lives is heart-warming.:hug1

God bless all of you for your kind words and condolences


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 26, 2008)

What a great ambassador our bunnies can be! 

I'm so sorry for your loss, and I know how hard the decision would've been to make. 

Binky-free at the Bridge, dear Mr. Smores.....watch over your loving family.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hearMr. Smores Passed away. He's now free to do anything he wants and make new friends. I have 5 bunnies that are at the rainbow bridge 1 of them as of monday.

Rebecca


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 27, 2008)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I'm so sorry to hearMr. Smores Passed away. He's now free to do anything he wants and make new friends. I have 5 bunnies that are at the rainbow bridge 1 of them as of monday.
> 
> Rebecca


I am so sorry Rebecca.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 27, 2008)

Thanx. My mom decieded to but her Bunny down monday because she had cancer and it would have been to risky to remove it and cause more pain for her. She wasn't eatting anything as of recently and she was getting grumpy. We had her since she was a baby. I think mom and dad are done with bunny's for now, unless she takes one of mine.

Missing all my bunnies that are at the bridge . Rebecca


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 27, 2008)

:bigtears::rip:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 29, 2008)

It's beena weird few days. Kinda up and down here. My Dutchess, who was neighbors with Mr. S'mores, has been down in the dumps missing him. I never realized she even paid him any attention, really. (The cages were 6-8 inches apart so we wouldn't have a surprise litter of Dutch buns from them.) But apparently she was kinda into having him nearby. So now we're dealing with Bun grief, as well as our own. It's funny how they can grow so fond of each other even without being formally bonded. And the couple of times we got them together for breeding purposes, she really didn't like having him around that much! Then, yesterday, I had to take one of our flemmies in to the vet to have a culture done. Easy, fairly routine type of visit, but it was SO hard to be in the bun room getting him ready with that empty spot there, and then being in the vet's office so soon after our last tragic visit. I'd make the not-too-smart decision to be on the pc right before we left, crying for a half an hour over the rainbow bridge posts. Ugh, what am I going to do with myself?

Also, our son (16 years old) has been going through a series of crises recently. He has bi-polar disorder, and sometimes I don't think I'm going to live through this rollercoaster ride. All in all, my heart's been pretty heavy lately.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 29, 2008)

Sorry you are going through such a rough patch right now - seems things always happen together, doesn't it:?.

I guess Duchess just got used to having Mr Smores around, kind of like part of the furniture, and she's wondering where he is. I think bunny grief is so sad, them not understanding what is going on (although i think they often know more than we give them credit for).

I hope your son's problems even themselves out - it must be so stressful and tiring. But, you know we are here whenever you need us 

Jan


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks, it helps. One day at a time, right?


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 29, 2008)

Yes one day at a time. I have friend who has been in rabbits for 23 years. She had to put down her oldest Flem a few weeks ago- he was almost seven. She tried so hard to keep him going. The last time I saw him I knew it was only a matter of days but she was so attached to him. Kept trying and trying, but you know seven years old is ancient for a Flem. 

After she put him to sleep, friends had to take care of her barn for a few days. She could not even pass the cages, look at another rabbit, nothing. Just fell apart.

You'd think after 23 years a person gets used to it but never.

She's much better now, though. It gets better.

When I put Blizzard down in April, the only thing I could do to feel better was go out to the barn and get one of my great big bunns and hug and hug and hug. Course, I don't know how much they appreciated my bawling all over them- they tend to object to watery sprinkles.

Maybe that is why I like the Flems so much. So much more to hug.:biggrin2:

The rabbits are soo precious. And everyone jokes about how much time is involved and being a slave to their bunns. But the truth is the bunnies make the bad parts of life better always.

No matter how depressed a person gets about other things in their life, they just can't give up. I mean, who would feed and water the bunns?:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 30, 2008)

:rainbow: :cry4: so sorry


----------



## juliew19673 (May 30, 2008)

Go ahead and cry - it gets out the stress and anxiety and will help you relax.. Definetly just one day at a time and sometimes it helps if you break it up into - just getting through the morning; just have to get through the afternoon.. 

Feel free to vent - talk it out - obviuosly a number of us are more than willing to listen (as we will all be in your shoes one day)..


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 30, 2008)

*weedflemishgiants wrote: *


> After she put him to sleep, friends had to take care of her barn for a few days. She could not even pass the cages, look at another rabbit, nothing. Just fell apart.
> 
> You'd think after 23 years a person gets used to it but never.


You spend so much time caring for them and getting to know their personalities. (Our buns are indoors, so they are just as much pets as show buns. They'repart of the family.) Maybe that deep grief, even after so many years, is a sign of being a really good owner. It's not a guilty grief, just a terrible loss in your life of *someone* you really love.


----------



## Bassetluv (May 31, 2008)

I apologize, as I hadn't seen this thread until now...I had no idea that Mr. Smores had passed.  wabbitdad and wabbitmom, your posts had me in tears; you both conveyed your love for this little guy so strongly. They really and truly are our children, aren't they? To a non-animal lover, this can be so hard to understand; but to someone who takes animals in (for better and for worse) the pain of losing one is universal. 

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> So now we're dealing with Bun grief, as well as our own.




wabbitmom, I dealt with that when Raph died. I thought that Anna was okay; she was eating and hopping about after he was gone, but as I watched her - really watched her - I noticed differences in her behaviour. Whereas she would be running about in the backyard and _nothing_ could make her come indoors (other than herding her), she began wanting to go in after only a short time out there. She'd run to the door and sit, or if it was open, she'd go inside on her own and would head straight for 'their' room, where she'd go and stay for the remainder of the afternoon. She became quieter than usual, and stayed in a corner. Even though she really didn't bother with Raph a whole lot while he was around, when he was gone she knew, and she missed him.

Mr. Smores was given a wonderful life, and he had wonderful human parents who loved him. I only wish that all animals could have as much love in their lives as Smores did...and I'll bet he's up there at Rainbow Bridge right now, whispering in the ears of all those future bunnies who are considering coming here, 'Pssst...I know this really _great_ mom and dad for you...'

Rest in peace, Mr. Smores....:hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 12, 2008)

In yesterdays mail I received a sympathy card for Mr. Smores passing away signed by the entire veterinary staff! 

I thought that was very nice of them to do that!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 12, 2008)

Awww, how thoughtful of them.

Mr Smores must have made an impression on them, too 

Jan


----------



## Jenk (Jun 12, 2008)

I apologize my latereply; I've been avoiding this forum off-and-on due to my own setbacks and shortcomings.

I am so terribly sorry for your loss of Mr. Smores.:cry2 He was such a handsome bun:bunnyheart(and surely still is on the other side of the :rainbow.

Binky onward and upward, lil' friend. :rabbithop



Jenk


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 15, 2008)

I so sorry to hear about Mr. Smores, he was a very handsome Bunny.

Binky Free at the Bridge:rainbow: with all your new friends.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------

